# Pasteurizer



## GoatJoy

I have a son who needs his goat milk pasteurized. I was looking around at the different ones and the one I was most impressed with is at hoegger supply. It's the stainless steel one that's similar to the safeguard brand except its all in stainless steel. I like the dual purpose one that you can heat colostrum and make yogurt in. They also have a 1 year warranty on them and I didnt see any warranties anywhere else. Do yall have any ideas for me to find the perfect pasteurizer? And if someone has one from hoegger supply, how well does it work for you?

I was also wondering if you pour the milk in their fresh from milking to pasteurize, or do you need to chill it before heating? I was trying to avoid the boiled flavor. Thanks!


----------



## HorsehairBraider

I have the Hoegger dual purpose. You can pour the milk right in after milking, no need to chill first. 

You adjust the temp. by turning a screw. You have to carefully adjust it, and check with a good thermometer. I put marks on mine, so I know where to turn the screw to get different temperatures. 

Since it has a timer on it, that goes off to let you know the milk is ready to be cooled, you can do other things while pasteurizing. No need to sit there and watch it. I would say I am happy with it.


----------



## Sunny Daze

I have heard lots of people use turkey fryers for pasteurizing...I was going to look into that. Probably lots cheaper than the one at hoeggers although you can't do yogurt or colostrum in it!


----------



## GoatJoy

Awesome, Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Amos

I have the Hoeggers dual.. Sometimes they sell ones on Ebay with 'cosmetic flaws' for a cheaper price than in their catalog. Otherwise you might be able to find a used one.

From start to finish it pasteurizes in about 5-6 minutes, and that's mostly heat up time. I have trouble with adjusting the temperature, because as Jacquee said.. it's just a hole with a screw really. They come with instructions though, so it's not too hard to figure out... Works best on the left side of the sink for how the drain tube and plug on it is positioned.


----------

